# Ulster Bank - will I keep my tracker if I rent it out?



## Lauralashes (12 Aug 2013)

Hi All

A family member purchased his house via Ulster Bank in 2005 and is on a tracker mortgage currently, does anyone know if he rents out his house is he entitled to keep his tracker mortgage or will the bank put him on an alternative rate?

I have tried to find the answer to this online but have not been successful.

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## wbbs (13 Aug 2013)

Answer will be in the terms and conditions of his particular mortgage, no definite answer can be found online.   If he has a copy look for any clause saying it has to remain his principal residence, if no copy ask solicitor or bank for a copy.


----------

